# Clear-Com Call Signal Light



## Plupo (Jul 28, 2017)

Years ago I did some contract work at a venue who had an led strip underneath the counter the sound console sat on that would flash whenever the sound op was being called over the clear com. I love this idea because, especially at one of the venues I do freelance work at, there's no reasonable place to set the clear com pack to be able to see the call light. Anybody have a thought how they would've wired something like this? 


Thanks! 

PL


----------



## JD (Jul 28, 2017)

What I remember is that the DC voltage is just super-imposed on the audio feed. In other words, all you need is a Y splitter, a zener diode, a limiter resistor, and an LED. Super simple, but wait for someone else to confirm as my brain is fired today!


----------



## microstar (Jul 28, 2017)

I've clipped a photocell on the beltpack call light and interfaced that to a relay which could trigger stuff. A long time ago but might be able to come up with what the circuit was.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 28, 2017)

Is it your clearcom? 

If not, you can get a box with a signal light, and you could adapt that to drive external stuff...


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 29, 2017)

Read This thread

https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/diy-clearcom-call-signal-flasher.11387/


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 29, 2017)

Note to @dvsDave: the link in the first comment of that thread which is linked above is 404. Er: four-oh-four. 

Edit: the first two links are, and maybe more...

I figured I'd mention it, since I know you're generally pretty good about following Rule 1 (Don't break the URLs).


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 29, 2017)

And just to snap the link, these, which have been on my watch list for a while, might work well too, with the appropriate dropping resistor:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371767924807


----------

